# ...Going Pro... HELP! 120-150G Saltwater Complete System



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

Its been awhile since I was active on this forum...life, etc. So to bring you up to speed. I have been doing Cichlids for the last few years starting from a 50G tank and now a 72G. Got the hang of it, successfully sold fry, successfully got plants and cichlids happening in the same tank, and now I need a new challenge.

SALTWATER! Thats right, I am going pro. Is Sig still in these forums? He would be proud.

Looking to take over someone's set-up, maybe from someone who is bored of salt, has an extra tank to get rid of, moving etc. I am looking for something that is beautiful, not something that looks like your last nightmare. Quality is appreciated.

Feel free to PM me if you have something that would be good for me. I am looking to do both fish and corals. In the meantime I will be cruising here as well as the dreaded Kijiji for a decent set-up.

All the best,
Joel


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

With that type of setup comes a hefty price tag. Most people selling off complete systems are either not interested in salt anymore or had a problem with their system so they're selling it off.

Most experience reef keepers know their systems and what they have in it is valuable so they tend to part it out instead of selling it off whole. For example, you could buy my system for $1250 but you would think I'm crazy right? You would want to know what's inside and what you're getting but the fact is that I know what's inside my tank and I have a ton of fairly rare coral that could back that price tag...not to mention all the electronics that go with it.

In the end I would say "make your own adventure" as all the rest of us have and learn as you go. Saltwater is very different from any other hobby and you'll understand what I mean when you get a year or so into it.

Good luck and if you need any help give me a shout


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am here and I am proud 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

*Red Sea System?*

Thanks for the feedback,

I was definitely looking to take over something from someone who has a nice system and for whatever the reason can't keep it anymore. I would prefer a bare complete system for sure, so I think I am on the same path as mentioned below. Anyone have thoughts on a Redsea system? They look compact and complete. I think its on the top of my list vs a home fabricated stand and sump etc. No offence, but the home fabricated work I have seen is usually messy.

Also got some PMs from people offering various components for this system. Thank you very much, I have replied to all.

-Joel


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Any of the RedSea systems are very nice but the only drawback is that they are an AIO type of system and most people I know that have them or any other type of AIO system are limited with what they can do with the filtration and have problems with micro bubbles and such. It really has all to do with the limited space that an AIO system provides. 

To be honest, my system is pretty awesome but I paid quite a bit for it. The stand alone was the most expensive thing on the list and I had it professionally made by another forum member that is a cabinet maker 

I think the Cadlights AIO and the Nuvo systems are pretty nice but again fairly expensive to begin with. Although you can find good deals on either one's every so often when they come up as used.

Although...if you are looking for a 100g system then an AIO is out of the question and then I would wait for a nice tank to come up for sale.

Tristan has that amazing Starfire tank for sale, you should check that one out.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Not all Red Sea Max systems are AIO. The Red Sea MAX-S series offers and an overflow system and sump. I don't know where you can get one, but I'm sure one of the local reef shops should be able to order one in. I'm sure it comes with a hefty price tag tho.

http://www.redseafish.com/max-concept/max-s-series/


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sig moved on to the planted nano tanks section 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

The S series at BA in scar is like $6000 and it's not that big a tank. Just sayin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

